# First time bunny owner needing a lot of help! (Prepare for a story)



## Luckybunnymom (May 2, 2013)

:sickbunny:​HI Everyone! My name is Kittie and I'm a first time bunny owner. My Bunnies name is Lucky. When you hear the story you'll understand how he got his name. 

First, let me start by stating I've never done anything like this before. I've been pretty much a dog owner and never imaged having a bunny, never crossed my mind. However my plans suddenly changed and i find myself very happy that they did.
Last Sunday I was driving and I noticed something in the middle of the road. At first it looked like a leaf but when I got really close I realized it was an small bunny. Obviously I moved to avoid it, but something in me said something wasn't right and I turned around to investigate or at least get it out of the road. When I approached the lil guy he was just sitting there, he was covered in white paint. I looked around to see if one of my neighbors were painting so I can put him back in that general area, but no one was. 
That's when I noticed a stray cat and this particular stray cat was carrying a lil bunny in its mouth..same size. My neighborhood has had a huge issue with stray cats over the last 3 years. These cats are good hunters I've lost count of how many times I've found the remains of a rabbit behind my shed. Of course at that exact moment a speeding truck was barreling up the road. 
To this day I don't know why I did this, but I grabbed that lil bunny with no intention of just "tossing him onto the grass". I expected a bite a scream heck a scratch but nothing. I did however, get white paint on me. I decided to take him home and at the very least get the paint off. I placed the little guy in my bag, which he dug in and actually fell asleep on his side next to my wallet. I planned on cleaning the paint off and letting him go..

Well..has you can guess the bunny is still with me. I've named him Lucky because he's lucky I didn't hit him with my truck or the other truck didn't hit him. Tomorrow were taking a trip to a local vet/rabbit expert to find out more about Lucky (I've already had a consultation with the vet about releasing Lucky and she is saying no) and make sure he's healthy. My heads spinning with reading everything on bunnies has I can take it. Fresh Hay, formula (I don't know his age he's a little over 4 1/2 inches long when he stretches), bedding, bunny probiotics, heck he's got his own play area separate from where he sleeps. 
All in all I think he's happy. He's going to the bathroom I know that's very important. He eats the hay and I give him formula mixed with water. And boy..is he active. I have a hard time keeping up. He LOVES running in circled around his play pen. When I play with him, I'm chasing him everywhere. He loves jumping over my arm too. 
So, Why am I here you ask? I'm having a difficult time understanding the bunny language. Especially the body. I want this little guy happy and stress free but I'm not to sure if I'm there yet and if I'm not how to help bring him more comfort. I tried to understand online but I'm still having issues. So I found this website and I'm hoping for answers I can understand. 
Here are some of the things he does with me.
- When I hold him he licks me and then cleans himself, then licks me again. 
- Sometimes when I hold him, he seems to be bunched up into a little fur-ball ears up. He seems alert but then he starts licking me to every so quietly what sounds like he's making a quiet noise I have a hard time knowing what it is. I THINK he's grinding his teeth because it looks like he's chewing. 
- He's fallen asleep on me, but he likes hiding under my chin or my shoulder close to my face. 
- When he's in his play pen he's running in circles ears up eyes wide open. 
- When I hold him and he's in his ball he sometimes "shivers" or at least that's how I can describe it. 
- He doesn't like loud noises and easily startled. I don't know if that's normal for bunnies and if there are ways to help him through his fears. 

That's pretty much it. Anyway I hope you guys can help me understand Lucky and make sure he's happy and give me advice on how to be a better rabbit owner. 

Thank you so much guys!

(P.S. My king Charles is NO WHERE NEAR Lucky)


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 2, 2013)

Wow he is lucky! Is he an actual wild rabbit or did somebody dump him? And now on to body language. First one: he's washing you and him at the same time. Second one: haven't a clue...3 I think he just may like to snuggle and feels secure being so close to you, like a puppy snuggling with its mom. 4 He's just alert and interested in his suroundings. 5 It may be a happy quivering I really don't know. 6 It's normal after all they are prey animals and they get scared at noises quite easily. Hope this helped and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MikeScone (May 2, 2013)

Luckybunnymom said:


> He seems alert but then he starts licking me to every so quietly what sounds like he's making a quiet noise I have a hard time knowing what it is. I THINK he's grinding his teeth because it looks like he's chewing.
> - When I hold him and he's in his ball he sometimes "shivers" or at least that's how I can describe it.
> - He doesn't like loud noises and easily startled. I don't know if that's normal for bunnies and if there are ways to help him through his fears.



Welcome to the world of bunny folks! I considered myself a dog person before my first rabbit arrived (he was supposed to be my son's, but once we met, Scone decided I was his human), but since getting to know two of these fascinating creatures, Scone MacBunny and Natasha Rabbitova, I'm sold on rabbits now. 

Dogs communicate orally and with facial expressions which are easy to recognize. Most rabbits are very quiet and their faces aren't as mobile as dogs' or humans' faces. Rabbits are all about body language. Once you learn to read what they're telling you with their whole body and their actions, they're just as expressive as dogs. 

The quiet tooth grinding is called "tooth purring", and it means Lucky is very content. Rabbits will grind their teeth if they're in pain, too - but if you ever hear it, it's easy to tell the difference. You feel tooth purring more than hear it. When Scone was having problems with kidney stones late in his life you could hear his tooth grinding across the room, and his whole body posture said "Daddy, I HURT!". 

His licking you is a compliment - rabbits aren't as free with their affection as dogs are. I've been fortunate that way, both my first rabbit Scone MacBunny and my present rabbit Natasha Rabbitova are marathon kissers, but many of the people here on RO say that their rabbits don't kiss at all. 

I don't know what the "shivers" are, but both Scone and Natasha have done it. It's normal, but ten years in, I still haven't figured it out. Rabbits are like that. 

While rabbits differ, in general they are more easily startled than dogs are. After all, they're prey animals, and their first reaction will be to run away. Rabbits are very much individuals - Natasha is much more skittish than Scone ever was, but even he was ever alert. I'll never forget the night that three shelves of books fell off the wall onto the floor next to my computer desk, right where Scone was lying down. I never saw them falling until they'd already landed. In a panic, I dug through the pile of books to rescue Scone - only to see him standing just behind me, looking curiously at the new game Dad had decided to play. Somehow, he'd managed to get up and run out of the room in the time it took the books to fall. 

One thing you'll learn is that the harder it is to run from a posture, the more relaxed the bunny is. An alert rabbit will stand on all fours, or sit with his ears straight up and his eyes wide open. The "meatloaf" position, with the front paws pulled in tight, is somewhat relaxed, but still alert. If the bunny is lying down with his hind legs off to one side or straight back - he's really relaxed. The "dead bunny flop", fully on his side or even back, is the ultimate in relaxation - but most rabbits will only do this for a few seconds at a time. 

Keeping ever alert to their surroundings is why many (if not most) rabbits will never completely close their eyes, either - when Lucky is lying down relaxed and his nose stops twitching, he's probably asleep, even if his eyes are mostly open. In the seven and a half years he lived with me, I never once saw Scone with his eyes closed.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 2, 2013)

What a great story! Great that you saved him that is. Congratulations, you are definitely in the right place. 
http://language.rabbitspeak.com/
Here is a link that explains a whole lot about bunny talk!!!!
http://www.mybunny.org/info/bunnytalk.htm
Another "quicker" link! 

If you have any other questions we will all be happy to help!
That is very good that he is using the bathroom and has good poops.
And YES loud noises are HATED by both rabbits in this house. When I first got my lionhead (came from a bad situation) he would be scared of the door opening or a sneeze and its like WELL GEEZ IM SORRY IM BOTHERING YOU BUNNY!!!! LOL! But he's gotten over it. He really hates the dog barking though and I have a boxer so theyre deep loud barks!


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2013)

I love that story! I'm so glad you were able to rescue the little guy. Physically he sounds like he's doing pretty good. He seems pretty comfortable with you. Rabbits won't lick you if they don't feel safe around you. And like was mentioned, not all rabbits give bunny kisses. It's pretty normal for babies though. Bunny siblings routinely groom each other. Some like to groom more than others. I've had babies that love to give lots of kisses, and some that just give a few. As a rabbit gets older and hormonal, the grooming thing turns into a pecking order type of thing, with rabbits relationships with one another.

Also agree that it was most likely tooth purring that you heard. Sometimes it can sound like they are chattering their teeth softly. Rabbits will do it usually when you are petting them, and is a sign of contentment. Grinding from pain is usually harsher and louder, and there will also be other behaviors to indicate something is wrong with your rabbit, like not eating, pooping, and sitting hunched up and not moving around.

Running in circles is probably him playing. If they are big circles around an area, then we like to call those bunny 500's or zoomies. You may also see some popcorning, where they just kind of pop up in place, or binkies where they jump up and do little body twists in the air. These are all expressions of happiness and how rabbits like to play. It always kind of seems to me that they are secretly practicing their escape moves  If you are seeing very small tight circling, like a dog chasing it's tail, that can be an indication of a health problem.

Not quite sure about the shivering thing either. Rabbits will tremble when afraid or nervous about something. My little boy buns were all huddled in my lap and trembling a little, when I first took them outside. It could also be like a bunny sigh. They will do it when they are starting to relax. Or bunny hiccups might look something like that. It's hard to know without seeing it.

It's pretty normal for rabbits to get startled easily. Some rabbits are more jumpy than others. I have one rabbit that nothing fazes, and others that jump at any strange sound. It could also be that he just needs to get used to his new environment.

All in all, he sounds like he is settling in and feels really comfortable with you. If you haven't already, you can check out the library section on here. It has lots of good info on rabbit health, diet, and behavior. It would be good to look over the basics, as you'll want to be aware of the type of things that aren't safe for rabbits, as well as things that are good for rabbits and things they like.

Congrats on your new baby, and feel free to post pics. We love pictures on here


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 2, 2013)

Awww, Lucky sounds like a very happy, and LUCKY bun. It sounds like you're doing great with him. 

I'm also curious though if he's a stray or a wild cottontail. If he is wild he sounds oddly comfortable with you, so I'm thinking stray?


I herded a little 3-inch-long wild bunny off the road once. I stopped at a stop sign and say the poor thing just sitting in the middle of the road (thought it was a leaf at first). He was very afraid of me though and ran off.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 3, 2013)

Wow guys
​
thank you so much for all the helpful advice and knowledge that I most definitely need. I'm really happy to know the licking and a few other motions means he's happy and comfortable. Everything stated really brings me comfort that I might be doing stuff right, or at least going in the right direction

I don't think he's running in tight circles, he runs around the wall of the play pen and his sleeping pen. Unfortunately bunking into the wall, which I can't seem to stop. My husband is in the middle of building Lucky a much bigger play area. So, I hope that will help the bumping..Or is this normal?

I'm really looking forward to updating everyone about what breed Lucky is. If he's a stray or wide. My husband says he's wild the colors closely match the common cottontail. The vet says it might be a breed that starts with an "H" but I forgot what it was actually call. 

**_I DO NEED ONE MORE BIT OF HELP_**​I know that bunnies are prey animals, and are programmed to be alert for most of the time pretty much all the time. Just wish it wasn't 2AM in the morning, running in his sleeping pen in circles against the wall. What can I do to promote him to sleep? Or at least... "*No Lucky! the hours of 12AM to 6AM are not for play!*"
I tried adding toys (balls) but he doesn't like them. So, advice *MUCH NEEDED*. I don't want him to get sick. And thank you MikeScone. The "doesn't sleep with his eyes closed" is great to know. So, maybe he does sleep, I just need help with the times. He sleeps (or at least it looks like he's sleeping" on me. Which is fine, I love that he can, but he obviously can't be in my bed.

_The vet is 4:15PM this afternoon. I'll post everything about Lucky after the vet. 
Wish us Luck!
Thank you very much everyone! 
_​


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 3, 2013)

minmelethuireb said:


> Awww, Lucky sounds like a very happy, and LUCKY bun. It sounds like you're doing great with him.
> 
> I'm also curious though if he's a stray or a wild cottontail. If he is wild he sounds oddly comfortable with you, so I'm thinking stray?
> 
> ...



Aw poor lil guy! It's common in my neighborhood to find abandon bunnies. Freakin stray cats. I know feral cats hunt. But they've destroyed our bunny population and its depressing finding the remains of bunnies behind my shed on a regular bases. 

I can't wait to find out more about Lucky. I also can't wait to share with everyone all that we find out! Thank you for saying he's doing great.
It's all i can hope for.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 3, 2013)

Also, anyone know WHY my bunny runs into the wall..constantly. He doesn't cry and I don't think he's pain but he still does it.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 3, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> Welcome to the world of bunny folks! I considered myself a dog person before my first rabbit arrived (he was supposed to be my son's, but once we met, Scone decided I was his human), but since getting to know two of these fascinating creatures, Scone MacBunny and Natasha Rabbitova, I'm sold on rabbits now.
> 
> Dogs communicate orally and with facial expressions which are easy to recognize. Most rabbits are very quiet and their faces aren't as mobile as dogs' or humans' faces. Rabbits are all about body language. Once you learn to read what they're telling you with their whole body and their actions, they're just as expressive as dogs.
> 
> ...




Wow smart bunny! LOL that's a awesome story. I love knowing that the licking is showing love and comfort and the teeth grinding isn't a bad thing. I thought he was in pain because I'm beginning to think he's teething. And the whole sleeping thing, that's great to know. I was starting to think he might be sick because, to me,it looked like he never slept..Now I see that he actally sleeps when I hold him, but I never see him sleep when he's alone in his play pen or his sleeping pen. Now..to change the time lol. How long did you have you Scone MacBunny for?
Would you happen to know why Lucky likes bumping into the wall. I always think he's hurting himself, no crying, but c'mon he's running into a wall. But, he keeps doing it.


----------



## MikeScone (May 3, 2013)

Luckybunnymom said:


> Now..to change the time lol. How long did you have you Scone MacBunny for?
> Would you happen to know why Lucky likes bumping into the wall. I always think he's hurting himself, no crying, but c'mon he's running into a wall. But, he keeps doing it.



Scone lived to be seven and a half - not extremely geriatric, but he had a full, happy life. 

As to bumping into the wall, it's kind of a rabbit equivalent of toddlers falling down. Lucky's just learning how to navigate at high speed. Scone did the same thing when he was a kit (presumably so did Natasha, but she was an adult when she came to live with me). He'll outgrow it. 

I don't think you can change the time that Lucky's active, although you can train him not to bother you while you're in bed, sort of. While rabbits are crepuscular (active at dawn and dusk, and sleep both day and night), they never really have times when they're completely "down" in my experience. When I'm home over a weekend both Scone and Natasha had/have pretty much the same sort of schedule - up at dawn and active 'til mid-morning, then disappears under my bed until about 2:00. At 2:00, come find me for petting and playing with toys for an hour or so, then back under the bed until about 5:30-6:00PM, when it's dinner time. Active until 10:30-11:00, then run into the cage for a bedtime snack. When snacktime's over, into my room and lie down next to (or on) the bed and sleep. Throughout the night, though, the bunny will be in and out of my room from time to time to use the litter box or get a drink or play with toys in the cage. I just sleep through the ordinary night time comings and goings (not counting the times that Natasha runs into the room and THUMPS really loud until I reassure her, after which she goes under the bed and sleeps). Usually it only takes once or twice jumping onto my face for the bunny to learn to jump onto the foot of the bed - there's nothing like getting five pounds of flying rabbit on your head to wake you up NOW.

When I first let Scone out of the cage at night he wanted me to wake up at the first light of dawn, and Natasha was the same. However, both of them learned that I wasn't going to pay attention until the alarm went off, or 8:00AM, whichever came first. Scone was amazing that way - he'd jump into bed and start kissing me just before the alarm, nearly every day. Natasha hasn't done that, but she does appear in bed at 8:00AM like clockwork on weekends.


----------



## JBun (May 3, 2013)

The running into the walls could be a couple things. It depends on what he looks like when he's doing it. If he looks calm, and like he is just running around playing, then that's ok. But I've also seen rabbits that are scared and panicked, run around frantically, and run into things, and try running up walls in an attempt to escape and find a safe place, or to get to the owner to feel safe. So it this little bunnies eyes are wide open, where you can see the whites, and it looks scared, then it may not feel safe. Does he seem calmer when you are with him, or does he still run around into the walls? You could try putting a little hidey box in there for him. A plain cardboard box without the colored smooth paper, works well. Just cut a hole in the side for him to go into it, and you can also line it with some fleece fabric.


----------



## PaGal (May 3, 2013)

The bun sounds very happy and content. When I first got my bun he used to be more active at night and would make a racket. Now that he is older I hear less from him after I go to bed. My bun has free run of a room all day and gets put into a large dog pen at night. Some days he is more active than others. 

Although he may be the color of a wild bun or a color similar it does not mean he is a wild bun. If you can post some pics of the bun. We all love seeing pics and there are those hear that could make a guess as to what breed if he is not a wild bun. 

I have always been a dog person and I do have a dog but Thumper is a complete joy and makes me smile every day. It is a different relationship then with my dog but a wonderful one none the less. 

Rabbits teeth are always growing and they need to keep them worn down. Usually eating hay is enough but some buns love to chew. My bun is a chewer but at the same time is somewhat picky about what he chews. You said you think the bun may be teething. If he likes to chew you can provide him with any safe bunny wood, pine cones dried out so the seeds are no longer in them, empty paper towel or toilet paper rolls. These can also be stuffed with hay. Telephone book with the cover removed. Any card board although you should avoid card board with shiny print or pictures on it. Brown packing paper.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 3, 2013)

Maybe he's just getting a bit over excited, and not really looking where he's going? Maybe he wants a bigger space.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2013)

Sounds like a happy little bunny to us and named oh so appropriately too! We put ours into a hutch at night--they still make a little noise, but, nothing we can't sleep thru.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 4, 2013)

Lucky is a 6 - 7 week old baby girl. 
She is indeed a wild cottontail.
And..Lucky might be *blind*. 
The vet said because of her young age it's hard to tell if she was born with her lost sight, or she developed it due to not enough Vitamin b12.

I was so sad about this news, even though it answered many questions to her strange habits. 
(Running into the play pens walls
& 
running alongside the walls only)

I was, of course, given the speech about giving her to a rehabilitation center for her "well-being". I asked
"If she's really blind, what will they do with her."
What was the _oh so_ comforting answer I was given..
"They will euthanatize her."

Look, I understand that she is a wild rabbit, but she doesn't deserve to die because she can't see.

So, my husband and I decided that we will try to see if her eye-sight will come back in 2 - 3 weeks of vitamin treatments, and love.
If her sight does not return, there is no doubt that we will be keeping her. 

At this time, were unsure what we will do if her sight does return. 

_Suggesstions, ideas, advice, and support is needed and always welcomed. _
​


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 4, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> Scone lived to be seven and a half - not extremely geriatric, but he had a full, happy life.
> 
> As to bumping into the wall, it's kind of a rabbit equivalent of toddlers falling down. Lucky's just learning how to navigate at high speed. Scone did the same thing when he was a kit (presumably so did Natasha, but she was an adult when she came to live with me). He'll outgrow it.
> 
> ...



I hope I can get Lucky there. I did get the answer has to WHY she runs into walls. She is apparently blind. My husband and myself will be tending to her, to see if her sight will return with vitamin b12 treatments and love. If it doesn't there is no doubt we will be keeping our lil lucky.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 4, 2013)

That explains a lot! Glad you figured it out. Also glad she has great people who will love her instead of euthanizing her! That's great of y'all!!! My advice is, always remember to spay or neuter when the time comes, it makes a heck of a lot of difference!  and to always be patient! And rabbits definitely respond to positive reinforcement methods like clicker training 
Ps, we will need pictures soon though!


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 4, 2013)

OOOOO.. what's clicker training. Maybe that will help her since..well..she can't see. Thank you for that, I was back and fourth about spaying her. It wont make a bad difference will it?


----------



## kmaben (May 4, 2013)

I'll see if I cant round up Katy "I Heart Fraggles" she has a blind bun and can better help you with your situation. I have a bad rabbit who is only missing an eye. One of the best things is to talk to her before you come up on her or touch her. Those big ears definitely hear you coming but if you use the same routine with her she will get use to when you want to mess with her or pet her so she doesn't startle.

clicker training is where you use the little cricket sounding clicker as positive reinforcement. You can get them at petsmart any other major petstore or online. Click it and give a treat so they learn something good is coming. When it's clicked supposedly they will want to do what you ask to get the treat. 

I never understood why you couldnt have a wild cottontail as a pet. You have her as a baby. She has it good. Mutal grooming. Do they just go wild as time goes on?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 4, 2013)

Definitely makes a GOOD difference. 
To find out more about clicker training clickertraining.com is a great website with lots of information!


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 4, 2013)

I thought it might be something like that (blindness). In most states it's technically illegal to keep wild animals, but considering that Lucky is blind and wildlife rehabilitators would just put him to sleep, I think you're doing the right thing. 

I did some research on keeping wild animals in New York, and all I could really find was this:
http://www.animallaw.info/administrative/adusny19nyadc820_1.htm
It sounds like you'll be okay keeping him, unless Long Island has a specific law against it.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 5, 2013)

OMG thank you. That was so sweet of you to look this up for me. It's just horrible..people can keep DANGEROUS wild animals...tigers, wolves and so on. Yet, its against the law to keep a wild bunny even when it's blind. I've called a few different vets and I've been given different answers yes/no either way i think I'm going to keep her. What are they going to do? put me in jail for taking care of a blind, wild bunny?


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for the website. I'm going today to pick up a clicker. I already picked up treats that she loves! Strawberrys the freze dry things. she loves though. Which helps because the vet gave me a medicine that will help her which is good because she eats it with the treat.


----------



## Luckybunnymom (May 5, 2013)

The vet says she might. But me and my husband believe that since she may be blind and she is being taken care of us she might not become wild. If she does we will accommodate her needs so she is happy. That's all we want for her. I just wish I could help her relax. I think she's happy with me. She falls asleep on me pretty much all the time, but she's bunched up, her back legs are to her sides what looks to be relaxed but I'm not to sure if he is. I'd like to thin she's relaxed. I'm going to get the clicker today I;m rally excited. Already got her treats


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 5, 2013)

Awww! I hope everything goes alright! Good Luck!


----------



## JBun (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, back legs flopped out, is a sign of being relaxed. The ultimate relaxed position is the dead bunny flop(dbf), and if you ever see it you'll know why it's called that. They really look like they are dead with their whole body flopped on it's side. More than one bunny has freaked out it's owner when in this position  

People have had to care for little cottontails before, because of a disability. There was a member on here a while ago, with one that had to have a leg removed because of an injury. I guess if you had to, you could become a registered rehabber if it became necessary, but it probably wouldn't come to that.

It'll be interesting to see how the clicker training goes. You may want to hold off on sugary treats until she is a little bit older. It's usually recommended to wait at least until a rabbit is 12 weeks, to start introducing veggies and treats, and then treats should be limited as they can upset a rabbits digestive flora and cause serious digestive problems. But with your rabbit having been eating fresh foods in the wild, she may not have problems with veggies at her young age. Just always keep an eye out for changes in her poop. If they get soft at all or much smaller than usual and/or irregular shaped, then it means that she is either getting too much sugar and it's upsetting the digestive flora, or she could be having a hard time with a new veggie. That's why it's best to introduce one new food at a time, so that if there is a problem, then you know what food it is and can stop giving it, or reduce the amount. Some veggies/foods can cause gas with some rabbits, so it's good to get to know your bunny's normal behavior, so that if she is ever acting *off* then you will notice it and know that she needs attention. Intestinal gas for rabbits can actually be pretty serious, as it can sometimes lead to a gut blockage. Some signs of pain or discomfort are sitting hunched up and not moving around for a long period of time, changing postitions frequently(laying down and getting right back up repeatedly), eye squinting, teeth grinding, not pooping, and the most noticable is when it's feeding time and your bunny usually comes running but this time it doesn't and doesn't want to eat. You may never encounter any of these problems. It just depends on how sensitive your little bun ends up being, but it's good to be aware of these things in case you do end up having a rabbit that is sensitive at all. These veggie lists are pretty good, and will give you a general idea of how to introduce new foods, and what foods are good for buns.

http://www.3bunnies.org/feeding.htm#greens
http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/drop/Drp_en.htm

It's so great that you are willing and able to care for this little girl. She probably wouldn't have lasted much longer, out there on her own. I'm glad she's ended up in such a good home


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I need to consider myself very lucky with my new bunnies. One nibbles on me (I think he was trying to groom my shorts off of me this morning) and both lay on their sides all the time, or in the litter pan with a leg or two hanging over the edge. I'm pleased they are relaxed in my crazy household. They certainly are precious.




MikeScone said:


> One thing you'll learn is that the harder it is to run from a posture, the more relaxed the bunny is. An alert rabbit will stand on all fours, or sit with his ears straight up and his eyes wide open. The "meatloaf" position, with the front paws pulled in tight, is somewhat relaxed, but still alert. If the bunny is lying down with his hind legs off to one side or straight back - he's really relaxed. The "dead bunny flop", fully on his side or even back, is the ultimate in relaxation - but most rabbits will only do this for a few seconds at a time.
> 
> Keeping ever alert to their surroundings is why many (if not most) rabbits will never completely close their eyes, either - when Lucky is lying down relaxed and his nose stops twitching, he's probably asleep, even if his eyes are mostly open. In the seven and a half years he lived with me, I never once saw Scone with his eyes closed.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! that's one lucky bunny! 
I rescued Peter from a neglectful owner, accidental bunnies always steal your heart! 

Most of the running and jumping and banging into things just sound like he's excited, hyper or playing... so there isn't really much you can do about him wanting a hop I'm afraid! In my experience they will pretty much do whatever they want, regardless of time! 

Hope everything goes well at the vets!

Lynne and Peter xxx


----------

